# Solved: thomson tg782t modem & router & printer connection problem



## cath6 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have installed new bigpond thomson tg782t broadband to my networked 3 computers that also connect with a sharp ar-m162 multifunction printer thru ethernet cables and router. When I try connecting the ADSL thru the new modem the printer goes off line and won't print. Operating system on all 3 computers is windows xp. Also sometimes the LAN operating system on the main computer running everything keeps flicking between connected and unplugged/ disconnected.
Has any one got any ideas on how to fix this very annoying and time consuming problem. Much appreciated any help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, this sure sounds like your Thompson modem/router is the problem, I suggest getting a replacement for that as a first step. The fact that it appears to be resetting suggests a hardware failure in the modem/router.


----------



## cath6 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks, I will go get a new one and see if this fixes the problem. Again thanks for your time and knowledge!! Cathy


----------



## cath6 (Jul 18, 2009)

This was the problem it would seem!! Thanks Again!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad we could assist.


----------

